# Rusk



## francescaroberta

Hi, how do you say "Rusk" and "Rusks" in Romanian?

Thank you!


----------



## anto33

Ciao,

Quasi come in italiano biscotto: _biscuit _(maschile, singolare) e _biscuiţi _(maschile,plurale).
Saluti


----------



## francescaroberta

Grazie! 
Ma quindi _biscuiţi_  si usa sia per biscotti che per fette biscottate?


----------



## anto33

Non è la stessa cosa. So che le fette biscottate sono un prodotto per la colazione o per la merenda, quindi i rumeni mangiano _pâine prăjită_ (leteralmente tradotto: pane arrostito, toast); comunque ho visto che il termine italiano è ben utilizzato sull'imballaggio di questi prodotti (Felii de pâine prăjită Fette Biscottate).

Fetta= felie; fette= felii


----------

